# reloading AMNPS



## ldrus (Feb 18, 2012)

is there a way to refill the amnps during a some or just let it burn out and then refill  ? doing a 12 cold smoke  not sure how long the pellets will burn  and if i will have to reload it?


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 18, 2012)

You should get close to 12 hr burn with it.  If you can catch it when it's half way thru the last row just load as many pellets as you think you will need where they are burning and load backwards...you will get double smoke for a while then it will just burn backwards.


----------

